# Mangrove



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

hi guys..I am afraid to put the real wood in the tank..do you have some method how to prepare the wood to be safe for aquarium?so sorry about my bad english..thanks..


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Boil it if it is small enough. If it is larger put it in a tub or something and throw boiling water on it. Scrape any loose debris off .


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

thanks I will try that..but can I harm the fish because of bad prepared wood?


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

I think it will play havoc on your water chemistry

also, it might raise your Ph level!


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

ok thanks








no real wood in the aquarium for me and my piranhas..I give up..


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Do as Cluster said, boil it or soak it in hot water until the tannins leach out (will probably need to change it several times) if you don't like the look of tinged water. Scrub it to remove any loose debris and it should be fine. Driftwood will decay too slowly to cause issues in a properly maintained tank. It also won't raise pH but it might lower it a touch and soften it. All side effects of adding properly cured driftwood are usually desirable for p's.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

Piranha Guru said:


> Do as Cluster said, boil it or soak it in hot water until the tannins leach out (will probably need to change it several times) if you don't like the look of tinged water. Scrub it to remove any loose debris and it should be fine. Driftwood will decay too slowly to cause issues in a properly maintained tank. It also won't raise pH but it might lower it a touch and soften it. All side effects of adding properly cured driftwood are usually desirable for p's.


thanks mate but Im not so sure about that..I don t want to harm my piranhas..what if I buy a driftwood that has been in aquarium from petshop?is that safe?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

lorteti hr said:


> Do as Cluster said, boil it or soak it in hot water until the tannins leach out (will probably need to change it several times) if you don't like the look of tinged water. Scrub it to remove any loose debris and it should be fine. Driftwood will decay too slowly to cause issues in a properly maintained tank. It also won't raise pH but it might lower it a touch and soften it. All side effects of adding properly cured driftwood are usually desirable for p's.


thanks mate but Im not so sure about that..I don t want to harm my piranhas..what if I buy a driftwood that has been in aquarium from petshop?is that safe?
[/quote]

I would still do the same thing...where is the mangrove wood you are talking about coming from? If you are collecting it yourself, then you would now better about its history. Buying from a pet store, you have no clue.

If you are that worried, shell out the big bucks for resin replicas.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

Piranha Guru said:


> Do as Cluster said, boil it or soak it in hot water until the tannins leach out (will probably need to change it several times) if you don't like the look of tinged water. Scrub it to remove any loose debris and it should be fine. Driftwood will decay too slowly to cause issues in a properly maintained tank. It also won't raise pH but it might lower it a touch and soften it. All side effects of adding properly cured driftwood are usually desirable for p's.


thanks mate but Im not so sure about that..I don t want to harm my piranhas..what if I buy a driftwood that has been in aquarium from petshop?is that safe?
[/quote]

I would still do the same thing...where is the mangrove wood you are talking about coming from? If you are collecting it yourself, then you would now better about its history. Buying from a pet store, you have no clue.

If you are that worried, shell out the big bucks for resin replicas.
[/quote]
thanks and sorry to bother you..


----------

